# What's everyone's plans for the new year



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Just a long slow day full of ice rink covered barnyards has me thinking about the year to come and the things I'd like to try to accomplish. I have my first child on the way due Feb 15th. So that's the main driving factor in what I can do this year financially. Anything I can do to speed up the hay making process would be a great help for obvious reasons. I'm thinking a newer net wrap baler is a good idea. I like the old hesston 5580 but it is slow... Even the time savings wrapping net instead of twine would speed things up. Going to try out my homemade tandem rake hitch I had to make longer to cut raking time down. What is your goal for the year to come on or off farm?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

1. Not die
2. Make money
3. Not lose money
4. Have fun
5. Make more hay than last year


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Aaroncboo - congrats on the new baby…. Overall my list is mainly the same a Hayjosh’s. Haywise mainly focused on ways to become more efficient. With the other crops we raise we’re mainly considering trying to incorporate cover crops into the rotation and start the learning process.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

1. Not lose my temper with horsey folks. 
2. Not lose my temper with folks that leave me hanging at their appointed times to buy hay.
3. Not lose my temper with the crazy liberal progressives trying to ruin our country. 
4. Not drink so much beer to counter the aforementioned things.
5. Make hay.


----------



## HardnoseCattleCo (Jan 3, 2022)

Definitely have some ambitious goal myself this coming year. Hoping to buy some more hay wagons and a mower. Become less dependant on others far as growing my hay buissness. Also hoping to take in a few more acres plus more customers. Congrats on the new little one!


----------

